# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  nhờ các bác giúp đỡ servo sinano 750w

## hoangmanh

tình hình là mình có mấy bộ servo này đấu nối encoder và tín hiệu thì ok rồi. mà giờ không biết làm sao để kết nối em nó với máy tính để cài thông số parameter.bác nào đã làm qua vớ em nó rồi giúp em chút em xin cảm ơn  ạ . hình ảnh em nó đây

----------


## Haoquang_90

Em đang có con tương tự, bác có tài liệu vs phần mềm không cho em xin với ạ. Em cảm ơn!

----------

